# Barr Report Forum



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

The APC forum does not have a place for my question; so I placed it here.
Has something happened to the "Barr Report" web site? I am getting "a page not found error" every time I try to log in. Will a forum member try to log on and let me know if they were successful?


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been having the same troubles for 3 days or so


----------



## thejoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, same thing here. I need my Barr fix!


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried contacting the webmaster but even my emails get returned.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I sent an email to Greg Watson asking for an explanation. I believe he is the owner of the Barr Report web site. When I enrolled for the report, my subscription cost went directly to him via PayPal.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Network adapter needs replaced, the host seems to be moving glacially. Reported 3 days ago, still down ATM. 
__________________
Regards, 
Tom Barr

from tpt


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi rjordan393,

I had the same problem about a month ago, when I tried to access I got diverted to a D-Link screen indicating that the site was not available.

It turns out it was my D-Link router setting. I had to go online to the D-Link site log in as "admin" and disable my "Dynamic DNS option".....since then no problems.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

> Network adapter needs replaced, the host seems to be moving glacially. Reported 3 days ago, still down ATM.


 Tom Barr said on TPT.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi herns,

Thanks, I must have missed that!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Back up as of about an hour ago.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Roy,
I'll check it out.


----------

